# Spare Glass for Sub Tank Mini V2



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

Anyone stock replacement glass for the new V2 Subtank Mini's yet?

One of my converts dropped his tank today and broken the glass.


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/8/15)

Hi @Rob Fisher 

The V1 and V2 uses the same glass.

I unfortunately don't have the spare glasses in stock.Only complete tanks.

Wish I could help.

Regards

Pieter


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/8/15)

I also had a look at skyblue and eciggies and it looks like all of them are out of stock.

I normally got spare glasses from them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

Thanks @SAVapeGear! Appreciate your help... will dig in my old stock and see if I can find an older tank..


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

Just had a look in one of my empty box's that I bought with just the tank and bingo! Spare Glass!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/15)

I think VapeKing has stock @Rob Fisher, check with @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I think VapeKing has stock @Rob Fisher, check with @Stroodlepuff



No stock at the moment Skipper and Buzz! we should have stock soon, I will make a plan for you though Uncle Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No stock at the moment Skipper and Buzz! we should have stock soon, I will make a plan for you though Uncle Rob



Thanks Stroods not to worry... found a spare for my mate!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Stroods not to worry... found a spare for my mate!



Roger that Skipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------

